# Very Important Info for all Miners & Prospectors



## MakeYourOwnGoldBars (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,
This is not a advertisement for anything. It's a message from one Prospector/Miner and outdoorsman to another. Please take the time to look at this website, it explains how around Jan 17th 2013 our Government plans to take away all public lands, some private included. Please read this information and pass it on to all the Miners/Prospectors, hunters, outdoorsmen & women, off-roaders, you know so we can all work together to stop this action. Make sure you sign all 3 petitions. 2 are going to different parts of Washington DC and the other is going to the California State Capital. We only have one month for a million signatures.

Steve Hamilton
(Fellow Miner & Outdoorsman)

http://www.sleepybearmining.com/gov-taking-back-public-lands-gold-mining-law-desert.html


Please pass this message on to everyone you know.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 7, 2012)

Normally i would call this spam, But i can see a purpose, it's even posted in the right catagory. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 7, 2012)

We need a Conspiracy Theory forum. 8)


----------



## MakeYourOwnGoldBars (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome, I wish the message was just about how to smelt black sands or Melt Gold but we may not be allowed to go out and find gold if this goes thru. Its really serious, Steve


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 7, 2012)

MakeYourOwnGoldBars said:


> Thank you for the welcome, I wish the message was just about how to smelt black sands or Melt Gold but we may not be allowed to go out and find gold if this goes thru. Its really serious, Steve



Who is supposed to insert this legislation?

I think this thread should be considered Politics and deleted. It has nothing to do with the subjects at hand, and will only cause arguments for no purpose.


----------



## MakeYourOwnGoldBars (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Iron,
This is a land grab by our government. If you read the info they are trying to make it so small prospectors, Hunters, Fisherman will no longer be allowed to do so on any public lands. They are attempting to repeal the 1800's Mining law. Its not Political, its about our rights

Steve


----------



## butcher (Aug 9, 2012)

The miners in our area have spent a lot of money on hired lawyers trying to keep our rights, even where they cannot repeal the mining laws they make new rules like if you suck water and gravel up in a river and put it back into the river your polluting the river, although floods in rainy season moving all this gravel and muddying the river is not considered pollution.

I think locking up our minerals is a Conspiracy Theory, collateral for national debt loans?


----------



## Geo (Aug 9, 2012)

theres a law in Alabama that restricts dredging. its lightly enforced depending on the venture. in the Tennessee river basin for instance, its highly enforced because of artifact poachers. many native American burial sites are under water. these sites get robbed by dredgers on occasion and if the individual is caught, they lose their equipment plus a LARGE fine and even federal prison isnt out of the question for repeat offenders. you really cant fight it if you are on federal land, so dredging is restricted and this also includes private land IF there is a presence of native American artifacts.you can pan or sluice on federal land as long as none of your equipment is motorized.


----------



## Laz777 (Aug 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> you can pan or sluice on federal land as long as none of your equipment is motorized.



not everywhere on Fed lands. 2 years ago a BLM area that I mine was made "pans and hands only". literally. not even a garden trowel or a screw driver. wet river gravel only as well, nothing on the banks. 
Lynx Creek in AZ is pans only, no sluicing. of course there must be other areas like this as well, I only know about these two from experience.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so fed up with this "country"... man, I'm just so fed up with what being known as America is not... but we were taught was.

I'm supposed to spend $300.00 filing the certificate of location on my claim tomorrow. guess that won't be happening now...


----------



## jeneje (Aug 31, 2012)

DarkspARCS said:


> I'm so fed up with this "country"... man, I'm just so fed up with what being known as America is not... but we were taught was.
> 
> I'm supposed to spend $300.00 filing the certificate of location on my claim tomorrow. guess that won't be happening now...


Your not the only one! I live near Coker Creek here in TN...so far the land i go on is privately owned and i guess, if something like this passes, the few of us will be asked to stop...don't know. Nothing has been said about it so far.
Ken


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you not eligible for the small miners exemption/waiver? You can get some info if you visit the GPAA site.
Edit: Just took a quick look at:
http://goldprospectors.org/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26118&PN=2&title=new-claim-maintenence-fees
The initial fee would be $140 per 20 acre parcel or part thereof plus county recording fees (minimal), but upon renewal you will be eligible for the waiver provided you do not have more than 10 claims.


----------



## Geo (Aug 31, 2012)

Golddigger Greg said:


> Are you not eligible for the small miners exemption/waiver? You can get some info if you visit the GPAA site.
> Edit: Just took a quick look at:
> http://goldprospectors.org/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26118&PN=2&title=new-claim-maintenence-fees
> The initial fee would be $140 per 20 acre parcel or part thereof plus county recording fees (minimal), but upon renewal you will be eligible for the waiver provided you do not have more than 10 claims.



if you join the GPAA, they have thousands of claims all over the country thats free and open to all members anytime. as a member, you can stay on the claim as long as you like. you can even set up a camp and if you get permission, you can build a shanty or lean-to, but nothing permanent.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Geo
I have a quick question for you, since you mentioned panning laws here in Tennessee.Are we allowed to pan in state parks and streams.I found an incredible location where theres tons of what I call milispec gold and silver all up and down the 5-6 mile stream bed.The further you go up the bigger the specs get.I have been to a bunch of tennessee official sites but haven't found anything that gave me a concrete yes or no. So if your able to shed some light my way it would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

modtheworld44


----------

